# March '06 Photo Challenge - Sponsored by Lensbabies.com - March Theme: "Junk"



## TwistMyArm (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey folks,

The challenge theme for March is going to be  "Junk". 

For all of those who are new to the forum or wondering why their photo was not included for January please read the following information/rules: 

- The deadline for submissions is March 31
- The image can be no larger then 150KB
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a jpeg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more then one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:
Photo Title (optional):
Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N
Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N
Has this photo been posted before? Y/N
Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!


----------



## Chase (Mar 3, 2006)

And, since we aren't nice enough to really keep Twist up with all of the latest info....in case you haven't already noticed, the fine folks at Lensbabies.com will provide this month's winner with a free lensbaby!!!

Thanks again to everyone at Lensbabies.com for sponsoring our challege and good luck to everyone who enters!


----------



## terri (Mar 3, 2006)

This will be an exciting month for the TPF Photo Challenge! 

For you newcomers (and anyone else who may be wondering) please refer to our updated FAQ's with any questions. 

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## crawdaddio (Mar 3, 2006)

Free lensbaby?! Must-find-junk......


----------



## omeletteman (Mar 4, 2006)

Free lensbaby for the winner!? definately putting some serious effort into this one. Good luck everyone.


----------



## JonathanM (Mar 6, 2006)

YGM. Only second challenge entered, so little chance, but all good experience.


----------



## Jorakot (Mar 7, 2006)

:thumbup: 





			
				omeletteman said:
			
		

> Free lensbaby for the winner!? definately putting some serious effort into this one. Good luck everyone.


 
Me too


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 7, 2006)

glad to have lensbabies back in on this


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 8, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> And, since we aren't nice enough to really keep Twist up with all of the latest info....in case you haven't already noticed, the fine folks at Lensbabies.com will provide this month's winner with a free lensbaby!!!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone at Lensbabies.com for sponsoring our challege and good luck to everyone who enters!




Damn I just order one, &#8220;Junk&#8221; that&#8217;s a pretty wide topic


----------



## NYY (Mar 8, 2006)

Wait, what if all of my photos fall under this category?


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 8, 2006)

I got one that I posted back in 2004.... no?


----------



## duncanp (Mar 9, 2006)

!!!!!!! Must find Junk.............


----------



## Rahb (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I sent my FIRST CONTEST entry in today.  part of me wanted to wait until the last second, but I felt I did good for my first attempt.  We got some outstanding photographers on here, so I doubt I'll get any serious votes.  It was exciting going out to shoot with the thought that a lensbabie is up for grabs......reallity sucks though 

Good luck everyone and I hope I captured the essence of the topic.


----------



## pbjunkie818 (Mar 12, 2006)

I FOUND JUNK! this will be my first as well! Im sooo Pumped


----------



## Photo_Intrigue (Mar 12, 2006)

Just joined the site, and already submitted an entry!


----------



## Chase (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck and welcome to TPF!


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 13, 2006)

ok... I submited! i hope this time I'll get one vote at least!


----------



## ceecookie (Mar 14, 2006)

how is a high megapixel photo eg 6MP photo be 150kb?
original size is like 3.5MB


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Mar 16, 2006)

Resize it in pixel height/width and about 150 DPI then save it as a jpg.

About 600 pixels the longest way should get you there or close at least!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 16, 2006)

I have 6MP and I resize mine to 600/520 or vice versa depending on lanscape or portrait (which is 8x10 in size) and it comes in well under the 150kb.

wOOt! I want Lensbaby!!!


----------



## nitefly (Mar 19, 2006)

My bedroom has enough junk in it for me to win! Haha I wish.. I am going to try and submit something for this one though!


----------



## Soul Rebel (Mar 20, 2006)

Never mind. Sorry.


----------



## joyride (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, Im tryinmg to submit, but my image is being stupid.  It says 138 kb on the file, but 178 in the email.  What is going on with that?  Its really annoying!


----------



## Soul Rebel (Mar 24, 2006)

I havent been this excited in a long time. March 31 could not come fast enough


----------



## Chase (Mar 24, 2006)

It is completely open, submit away!


----------



## Arch (Mar 24, 2006)

crap, theres only a week left, why does inspiration always fail you when you most need it!..... i'll probably be walking down the street on the 1st april and see the perfect representation of junk imaginable :er: .... i really want a LB!!


----------



## kemplefan (Mar 26, 2006)

i would enter but all my pictures are bad and i can never make then small enough


----------



## Jeff (Mar 27, 2006)

I just joined too and used this picture I took over the spring break.  I doubt it's terribly good but it's awesome just to enter a picture in a contest.


----------



## terri (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff said:
			
		

> I just joined too and used this picture I took over the spring break. I doubt it's terribly good but it's awesome just to enter a picture in a contest.


That's the spirit! :thumbup: Good luck!


----------



## Chase (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Jeff!


----------



## saulmr (Mar 29, 2006)

Wohoooo!!! Found junk, here I come!

Welcome Jeff!


----------



## Jaspo (Mar 29, 2006)

New and in the contest.   Sounds like fun.


----------



## Chase (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome Jaspo! Good luck!


----------



## cathmc (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, I was checking out a few photography fora wondering which one to try out first, but when I saw this contest I rushed to sign up as I happen to have a shot I like that fits the theme. So here comes my junk, wish me luck!
EDIT: Really REALLY wish me luck - that pic is not quite as cool as I hoped, but I sent it on in anyway.  After all, one person's junk is another person's lensbaby!


----------



## -Tatum- (Mar 30, 2006)

Sent mine in, though i dont have much confidence on this one.


----------



## duncanp (Mar 31, 2006)

argh ive been ill and hadnt had a chance... well theres still today.... ish


----------



## mal (Mar 31, 2006)

Damn, I came across this one day late!


----------



## Chase (Mar 31, 2006)

Its still 3/31 here...you have a couple of more hours!


----------



## hyp0rbyte (Mar 31, 2006)

Will the 31st end already!  I want to see the photos!


----------



## Soul Rebel (Apr 1, 2006)

30 minutes until the day is over. Of course, this is west coast time. This is the first time that I have entered this contest.....how long until we get to see the photos?


----------

